# Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002



## ski (Feb 1, 2003)

We have 17000 miles on our Roadtrek 190 Versatile and we seem to get 13 mpg ... no matter how fast or slow, hill or no, and grade of gas. I love the RT, but was expecting a bit better gas milage.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

Hello ski,
The 13 mpg sounds about right to me. Did you buy the Roadtrek new? Which engine, trans, axle ratio do you have?  What is the Roadtrek total weight loaded.  Fill-er-up and enjoy


----------



## ski (Feb 4, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

Hi! We have the Dodge 318.  Loaded weight is 8700 pounds.  We weren't quite that heavy.  We were pleased with everything until we ran into a couple saying they were getting 18 - 20 on same rig but 3 years older!  We purchased it used with 13K ... this was our first trip of any lengh and we did "enjoy."


----------



## smallcamper (Feb 4, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

I have a 1999 190 Versatile with the 318.  I get 12-13 mpg around town and 14-16 on the highway.  Have never got over 16.  Have you replaced your engine air filter?  I believe it's scheduled replacement is 15000 miles.  I replaced mine at 12000.  A dirty air filter drops mileage.

You could have your Dodge dealer check the computer for fault codes.  It could be a bad sensor causing a rich air to fuel ratio.

If you're using the generator, remember that it uses gasoline too.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

Watch what others tell you on the mpg. Some seem to want to up it for some reason. Good advice from smallcamper.  Also check the air pressure in the tires and make sure the transmission is shifting properly.  Fuel filter should alsso be changed.


----------



## ski (Feb 8, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

Hi!  Thanks for info and ideas on what to check for better mpg.  We had our 15000 mile lube etc, but I just looked at receipt and looks like no new air filter.  I'll do that for starters.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2003)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

Don't forget the fuel filter


----------



## mcwhorter (Apr 23, 2005)

Gas milage Roadtrek Versatile 190 2002

I have a 1988 roadTrek 318 dodge. I get 18-16 on trips and 10-12 in the city. 170,000 miles on it. The last trip; from DC up through Maine across to Thunder Bay and down the Missippi to texas. looking to sale it now that I'm back home, $2500.00 but I busted the A/C so it is a fixer uper


----------

